# Glue Joint



## Calzone (May 15, 2012)

I just found this video where someone did some interesting experiments with glue, and thought you would all like it.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Interesting findings. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

Interesting experiment!! Thanks for sharing the link. Forty years ago, I played around with half lap glue joints and a tensile tester. I got the best results with course sanded joints, lightly clamped. The best were around 900 psi breaking strength. The glue was "White" Elmer's.


----------



## pvechart (Dec 14, 2011)

*Made me a believer!*

Based on the video...I guess using the tape provides a safe joint on the segmented bowl sections. I would of never believed it without the video. Thanks for sharing.:smile:


----------



## Midlandbob (Sep 5, 2011)

Interesting. He did not mention whether the wood or the glue line failed. FWW did some testing that gave some non intuitive findings.

-http://www.titebond.com/Libraries/News_Articles/HowStrongisYourGlue_FWW.sflb.ashx 
I think this is a link thru the titebond site. I hope it works.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Bob, if you edit your post to remove the hyphen before the link it should work. Looks like a good article. Saving to read tomorrow.


----------



## Midlandbob (Sep 5, 2011)

Interesting.

It opened fine both in the forum APP and firm the Safari browser???? I will try to remove the hyphen. Hope it works. There have been several "scientific" testing of glue.
Sometimes it is different in tension or torsion when stressed in different ways. More often than not it is the wood fibres that fail. It becomes very important to have close to identical pieces of wood and setting conditions. His experiment was interesting as he was enthusiastic and went to considerable effort. I woul question a few of his statements . There was an article several months ago which addressed the clamping pressure. It could probably be looked up.i recal it put to. Rest the old notion of over clamping resulting in starving a joint among other results.

http://www.titebond.com/Libraries/News_Articles/HowStrongisYourGlue_FWW.sflb.ashx


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

That works. Good to see TB 1 and 3 types do best since I use those most often. Pretty surprising to see the poly glue perform so poorly.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Thanks for the FWW article. Very interesting.

I was also surprised that epoxy did not come out as being the stronger. The T8 brand is a good brand.

I like to use TB III. It is good when the manufacturer's statements of stronger joints can be seen in an unbiased test.


----------



## Midlandbob (Sep 5, 2011)

Yes. I get TBIII or LV glue. I use quite a bit but they do have limited shelf life so inventorying as few types a possible is good. TB III has the best properties so the slight extra cost is justified. I counted and I have we'll over ten different glues with different contact glues and epoxies.


----------

